# Kubwa the Akita/St. Bernard mix



## She-King (Mar 14, 2012)

Name: Kubwa (Koob-wah) it translates into "Big" in swahili.
Age: 4 in dog years
Sex: Male
Species: Akita/St.Bernard mix
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 200 (Purely muscle)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Off white
- Markings: none
- Eye color:  pastel blue
- Other features: partially curled tail, voluminous with shaggy fur, as well as the rest of him. A thick-bodied buld, yet streamline for power and swift, sharp movements when necessary.
Behavior and Personality: Kubwa is a gentle giant, as long as no one is being mean to him or someone he cares about. If he's angry, he isolates himself so he doesn't hurt anyone. He can be easily hurt, despite his size and fierceness, especially if he's just trying to help. He has a courageous nature, he's bold, like a lion, and intolerant of bullying and cruel treatment of him or anyone else.

Kubs was originally an actual dog character so he's not really developed as an anthro. He's not an anthro, but more of a suit idea to just parade around as him.


----------

